# "Problem" mit SVN und (sub)Clipse



## Quickbeam2k1 (15. Mai 2007)

Ahoi, ich möchte mich so langsam mal weiter in die Java-Programmierung einarbeiten und nun habe ich ein Projekt gefunden, an dem ich zu mindest von meinem mathematischen Wissen gut Teilnehmen könnte 

Jetzt wollte ich auf das zugehörige SVN-Repository zugreifen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.

http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/jakarta...er/math/trunk/
Das wäre das Repository und das hier das Projekt:
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/math/

Ich nutze Eclipse, und habe mir auch schon subclipse geholt. Und wollte einfach ein Projekt aus dem Repository holen.
Jedoch kommt dann immer eine Fehlermeldung:
Folder " does not exist remotely.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das hinbekomme oder was ich falsch mache?

MfG Quick


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2007)

Quickbeam2k1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das hinbekomme oder was ich falsch mache?



Benutz einfach den richtigen Pfad. Bei "..." muss man ohne zu zögern stutzig werden:



> An Exception Has Occurred
> 
> jakarta...er/math/trunk: unknown location
> 
> ...


----------



## kama (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Du solltest Dir mal diese Seite genau anschauen:

http://www.apache.org/dev/version-control.html

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Quickbeam2k1 (15. Mai 2007)

@ kama, danke  habs jetzt gesehen wo ich was ändern kann 
@alarenal, der link wurde nicht richtig umgesetzt, oder ich habe ihn falsch kopiert 
http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/jakarta/commons/proper/math/trunk/
wäre der richtige


----------



## Quickbeam2k1 (15. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe leider keine Fortschritte machen können.
So wie ich das sehe kann ich ja zumindest anonym vom svn-repository importieren.

Wenn ich jedoch einfach die URL 
http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/jakarta/commons/proper/math/trunk/
eingebe erhalte ich dann in der Console die unten stehende Fehlermeldung.

RA layer request failed
svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/viewvc/jakarta/commons/proper/math/trunk'
svn: PROPFIND of '/viewvc/jakarta/commons/proper/math/trunk': 302 Found (http://svn.apache.org)

Dazu habe ich gerade aber nichts auf der jakarta seite gefunden. Und die Links von dort auf die SVN seite gingen bei mir gerade nur schleppen oder gar nicht.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2007)

Du hättest Kamas Hinweis folgen und den von ihm geposteten Link mal lesen sollen!

Was du da hast ist die URL einer Web-Anwendung die einen erlaubt per Browser im Repository zu stöbern. Das allein machts noch lange nicht zu einer SVN-URL. Auf der verlinkten Seite ist beschrieben wie man die SVN-Repos von Apache nutzt. 

Es gilt noch immer: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## Quickbeam2k1 (15. Mai 2007)

hmm dann habe ich in dem link was überlesen, ich schau mir das nochmal ganz genau an 
Ich hoffe diesmal überlese ich das nich


----------



## Quickbeam2k1 (15. Mai 2007)

so, man muss wirklich nur richtig lesen, aber leider auch nen bischen suchen 
ich brauchte den link:
http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/jakarta/commons/proper/math/

Jetzt "läufts" vielen Dank fürs Brett entfernen


----------

